#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-06-23
<mdeslaur> \o
<kees> o/
<pitti> \o/
<kees> slangasek won't be there today. waiting on infinity, I think.
 * stgraber waves
<kees> that's everyone! :)
<kees> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun 23 16:00:58 2015 UTC.  The chair is kees. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<kees> [topic] Apologies
<kees> slangasek is out today
<pitti> ah, slangasek is on holidays?
<kees> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2015-June/002118.html
<kees> ill
<infinity> I was tempted to do the same.
<kees> [topic] Action review
<kees> only thing was for slangasek, so we can defer it
<kees> "ACTION: slangasek to forward complaint to Canonical legal "
<kees> oh, hm, not the right bot commands
<kees> #meetingtopic Apologies
<kees> or... not
 * kees stares at meetingology
<infinity> He might not have topic rights on the channel. :P
<kees> #topic Apologies
<infinity> BRB, door.
<kees> okay, ignoring the bot...
<kees> #topic Mailing List
<mdeslaur> kees: it's with brackets
<mdeslaur> kees: [topic]
<kees> Is there anything we need to do from the CC thread?
<kees> mdeslaur: that's what I started with, it didn't respond to that either
<mdeslaur> oh, duh, sorry
<mdeslaur> I don't think so (CC thread)
<kees> okay, agreed. :)
<kees> #topic Community Bugs
<kees> none!
<infinity> Yay, none.
<kees> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bugs?field.assignee=techboard
<kees> #topic Other Business
<kees> we had an empty agenda. is there anything new to add?
<pitti> nothing from me
<mdeslaur> I don't have anything
<pitti> except perhaps discussing the meeting itself, but I'd rather wait for stgraber and slangasek to be present for that too
<stgraber> hmm, I'm here :)
<kees> stgraber is here
<pitti> (e. g. having meetings on demand, not regularly every other week)
<infinity> Probably not the worst plan, but how do we define demand, and who schedules them?
<kees> maybe the chair could update the Agenda to indicate if the meeting should be skipped or something?
<kees> leave it to their discretion until we schedule one?
<stgraber> so regular schedule but if we don't have anything on the agenda 48h before the meeting we skip it or something?
<mdeslaur> I'd rather them be skipped than to have them be scheduled
<infinity> If we're doing on demand, probably makes more sense to have a weekly schedule instead of bi-weekly, and an understanding that we're not likely to use them all.
<pitti> stgraber: oops, sorry :)
<stgraber> my experience is that finding a new meeting time is a pain, so probably best to stick with ours and just skip when there's nothing to talk about
<pitti> infinity: demand: ML inquiry or something being added to the schedule; then the next Tuesday
<stgraber> yeah, having a weekly slot would be fine indeed
<pitti> right
<pitti> but then having a potential meeting every week
<pitti> which provides better response time when we do have some agenda, and avoids these null meetings
<mdeslaur> I'd rather not have that slot pencilled in every single week
<kees> i'd like to keep it every 2 weeks. we already don't need the meeting very often :)
<pitti> currently, handling issues on the ML seems to be more practical anyway
<kees> so we're adding that the chair can email ML and say "meeting skipped" and name the next chair?
<infinity> Well, I think if you skip one, you get to be the next chair. :P
<pitti> infinity: +1
<kees> yeah, that makes more sense
<pitti> i. e. keep chair until the next actual meeting
<mdeslaur> yeah, makes sense to me also
<stgraber> yup
<kees> #resolved chair can announce skipped meetings (due to lack of agenda) on ML and stays chair until next meeting
<kees> the chair may want to harass people about actions, though
<pitti> yeah, that could be put into that mail
<kees> cool
<kees> okay! anything else? next chair is slangasek says Agenda.
<pitti> right, and then stgraber
<kees> agenda updated. that's it!
<kees> thanks everyone!
<pitti> thanks everyone!
<kees> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun 23 16:16:52 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2015/ubuntu-meeting-2.2015-06-23-16.00.moin.txt
<mdeslaur> thanks everyone!
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-06-25
<Kilos> aha
 * Kilos waves to pleia2
